
EU puts Cayman Islands, others on tax blacklist - finphil
https://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/eu-adds-jurisdictions-blacklist-tax-havens-69042200
======
chrisbennet
Jersey isn't mentioned. I wonder why? (Not a sarcastic "why", a sincere
"why".)

~~~
omerta
do you think an iPhone built itself? I don't. Don't tell me the only reason I
say that is because I am looking for patterns.

